

Quartz's favorite charts of 2013 - Jun8
http://qz.com/156778/our-favorite-charts-of-2013/

======
Jun8
The first chart on the most contested topics on Wikipedia by language and the
chart titled "Mandela’s story, South Africa’s story", truly show the great
power of charts as well as their limitations. A book (or many) could be
written to delve into the trends displayed by each. The power is that you get
this information at a glance. This shortcoming is the same thing.

